# Foster Dog Weezie



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the new foster, Weezie. A 2 year old Pit Bull who recently finished heartworm treatment and is ready to find a permanent home. In the meantime, she'll be living the good life with me and Chester.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh no! Another one I adore! Lol! And the colors of both the dogs seem to match!  I can hardly wait to see what this girl does!

I just have to know where or what brand that bright green harness is! I have been looking all over for one for Eddee!  ... and a collar to match!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Coastal Pets Comfort Wrap harness
Coastal Pets harness has matching flat nylon quick release or regular buckle collars and nylon leads to match.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Shell said:


> Coastal Pets Comfort Wrap harness
> Coastal Pets harness has matching flat nylon quick release or regular buckle collars and nylon leads to match.


Thank you! x 3!!! I use Coastal harnesses ... but cannot find a "Lime Green" one around my area ... I will go online! 

Funny part is that the "Coastal" plant is right up the road from me one town over. Lol!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Aw, I love her. I love how bright the harness is!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Look at his face <3 he is going to make someone very happy


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

What a handsome boy!! <3

~Erica~


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Weezie's first trip to the big park. She loved it of course.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is really a very pretty girl! She looks like she is a happy girl?

How did she get that name?

If I ever get another larger dog ... (only if something would happen to Abbylynn ... hopefully not for a very long time ...  ) ... I believe it would be a toss up between a dog like Weezie and a Standard Poodle! Lol! 

*(I found my lime green collar, lead, and harness today at the most unlikely place ... a mom and pops hardware!  )*


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm guessing she got the name because she snores like a lumberjack  She also snorts when she pants. 

Her personality is delightful though and makes up for the snoring. She's very happy and likes adults, kids and other dogs. Haven't cat tested her, she was in a foster home with cats while having heartworm treatment but she was mostly on crate rest then so probably didn't mix and mingle much. 

I told my father on the phone that if he met Weezie he'd probably like her since she was as sweet as (previous foster) Luna but much saner and more easy going... he replied that since Luna was basically feral when I got her, it didn't take much to qualify as "saner"


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Shell said:


> Weezie's first trip to the big park. She loved it of course.


She has a great smile


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Pretty girl. I bet she gets snapped up quickly like Hershey did.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Gosh she is so pretty! I love her eyes too.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Weezie has a meet-and-greet tomorrow with hopeful/likely adoption if it goes well! 

I expect it to, her behavior is quite good and hopefully the (vet suggested) benedryl will help the snoring


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck Weezie!  I hope she does well!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Good luck to Weezie! She is adorable!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Adopted !

They had an entire basket full of toys (actually, wicker dog bed full) ready to greet her. Yep, I think she'll be spoiled rotten.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Shell said:


> Adopted !
> 
> They had an entire basket full of toys (actually, wicker dog bed full) ready to greet her. Yep, I think she'll be spoiled rotten.


Yay!!!  I am truly happy for her!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A nice blurry cell phone pic of Weezie being greeted at her new home


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Shell said:


> A nice blurry cell phone pic of Weezie being greeted at her new home


Haha nice, adopted even faster than I could have guessed.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Shell said:


> A nice blurry cell phone pic of Weezie being greeted at her new home


Lol! I love it! Spoiled before she even got there! Lol!


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

What a Gem! Somebody will be so happy to have her in their family!~ lovely creature!!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, she was adopted out quick!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> Wow, she was adopted out quick!


It was really just good timing- we'd had a big event and she got seen there.

One of the rescue coordinators said I had the "magic touch"... I told her that wasn't the first time a woman had said that to me, but she was definitely the first who was referring to getting dogs adopted 

No rest for the wicked though, I got texted about a malnourished young adult male pit mix at the city pound. Hope to know more soon. The rescue is also trying to pull a Rottie mama and her 8, one-week old pups but I can't foster infant pups with a full time job.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Shell said:


> One of the rescue coordinators said I had the "magic touch"... I told her that wasn't the first time a woman had said that to me, but she was definitely the first who was referring to getting dogs adopted


Lol!

(message too short)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I believe you must have the "Magic Touch" also! Lol! Look how well trained and quickly your fosters are adopted!  I can hardly wait to see the next one!


----------

